# Online cubing competition! Cuber's central 2022



## CornerTwisted (Dec 24, 2021)

*This event will be held on discord
Hello!
I am hosting a nonWCA online competition, with events from 3x3 to kilominx to 2gen solving! I would love it if you were to make it!
Details
Time: 1:00-9:00 January 8-9 US Central time, but if you can't make it to an event, I can reschedule a 
personally judged time for you.
Events: All WCA events with the cancelation of clock, kilominx, 2BLD, 2GEN, and Redi cube
Connection: https://discord.gg/tqvavkKz. For the actual competition, you will need to go in the voice 
channel and turn on your camera.
There will be no cutoff times, but to a certain degree there will be stopping points(*Ex. Taking over 5 minutes on 4x4 will result in a DNF*)

Please fill out forms.gle/HVW2k3Bug7gPLUb98 so I can know the events that you will compete in. Have a wonderful day!

(If you don't have discord but would want to do this, DM me at [email protected]. I'm sure we can work out something.)


----------

